# Steam ärger



## lycander (13. März 2012)

*Steam ärger*

Hallo Leute,was ist eigentlich los mit Steam?Ich komme werder in meinen Account noch kann ich Steam updaten da es schlichtweg startet.Ist mein Account gehackt wurden oder ist der Server einfach platt Also schaut doch mal selber nach und sagt mir mal bescheid,danke....


----------



## OCCenturion (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam ärger*

Bei mir geht seit heute auch kein steam mehr. Auch die Internetseite ist nicht erreichbar! Echt ärgerlich! Hoffentlich sind sie nicht gehackt worden!!!


----------



## bjoern1982 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam ärger*

Also ich kann mich problemlos einloggen. Merkwürdig. Aber ich meine vorhin gelesen zu haben, dass sich schon andere darüber heute beschwert haben.


----------



## OCCenturion (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam ärger*

Kommst du auch auf die Website? Welcome to Steam


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2012)

*AW: Steam ärger*

Wenn ihr alle bei Kabel Deutschland seid, siehe hier: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...el-deutschland-routing-problem-andauernd.html

Suchfunktion macht´s möglich.


----------

